# load of rubs



## coyote (May 11, 2008)

http://www.bbq-porch.org/recipes/html/C2.htm

seen this while cruzin around the webb thought some might find it useful here at the SMF..

I guess if you use one rate it here. ca ca or there I was all these folks wantin more..lol.


----------



## crewcab4x4 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the link coyote. Found a recipie on there I've been wanting.

Jason


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (May 11, 2008)

Wow coyote! That's alot of recipes.


----------



## erain (May 11, 2008)

lotsa interesting stuff on that link. thanks for sharing


----------



## kratzx4 (May 11, 2008)

Great site, thanks. I checked out the appetizer recipes looks like a few good ideas for ABT's


----------



## davidmcg (May 11, 2008)

Great link I'll try a few out and post me findings here.  I don't like MSG so I won't try them.


----------



## seboke (May 12, 2008)

Man, that's a crazy amount of recipes!  Made it to my favorites "BBQ" folder!


----------



## kookie (May 12, 2008)

Thanks.......Another place to look for recipes....................


----------



## coyote (May 13, 2008)

and here is another Kookie..enjoy..I just hope we have time to try them all.

http://www.astray.com/recipes/?search=Rubs


----------

